# How many live steamers



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

When I got my first live steamer 2 years ago I said it would be the only live steam train I will ever own. That was an Arsito 0-4-0. Haha that didnt last long. Less then a year later I sold the Aristo for an Accucraft Forney. I wanted soemething that would fit into my logging theme. Because of the higher price tag on live steamers I said that the Forney would be my only live steamer I would own. Ya right, after running the forney, adding upgrades to it and changing its appearance I got comfotable with live steam and realised that was the direction I wanted to head into. 

A year later I broke my promise and saw plans for building a project engine. Little by little I bought the parts needed for the engine and withing a few months I had built my first live steamer. It also made me realise that I enjoyed the smaller/simple type live steamers. 

It didnt stop there. I started having some problems with my Forney and was unable to run it. It got me thinking, that I needed a backup steamer. I started saving up my pennies and looking at different steamers to buy for under $1000. Two steamers really caught my eye, Regner Lumberjack and Bellflower Cricket. Hmmm what one do I get and can I come up with the money. Then alot of overtime came to me at work. This made my mind up. I was able to get both steamers. The best part is it did not have to come out of my weekly check. 

Then just a few days ago I decided to order another live steamer. I have been eying the Roundhouse sammie for a while and saw one in person while in York. Thanks Jay lol..... (my wife will be sooooo happy when she sees it). Of course I could have gotten one expensive steamer for the price of my last three but because of 6.5ft dia curves im forced to keep my steamers small. I also like the smaller/simple steamers. This last purchase brings me to 5 live steam engines. Thats its for a long while, I promise  I build all my rolling stock and structures so that saves me money plus I never had a large roster of sparkies and will never buy another sparky 

How many Live Steamers does everyone own? I know Im not the only crazy one out their.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

LOL! Sounds like me and beer ... 

I'm looking to get my first steamer this year, most likely after I get my bonus. Leaning toward a Roundhouse Fowler or Regner Loco 22.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

More than I can generally run...


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

As many as you can stuff in your storage building.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I now have 4 of the little beasties, a SPC 4-4-0, a Mason Bogie, a Forney and the latest is a C-25. 

Andre Anderson


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have 3 of them. For a while I had just two but didn't want to fire them up because they were bought mainly for display in a collection and I wasn't sure if I would get into live steam or not. You probably think I'm mad but I would rather have nice trains to look at than a flash car or more money in the bank. Why fire one up if I only do it once and effect it's potential resale later? I am also between properties so don't have much of a track. Something had to be done though so I bought a third, near new second hand Lady Anne and have been having some fun with it. I now have the inkling to fire up my Mason Bogie!
Oh I forgot, I have another one on order but not ready for a year or so. Now those 7/8ths ones are tempting me for the outside stuff.









Invest in precious metal - Live steam trains!









Andrew


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

That all depends, are you counting running engines, or projects, or parts to build projects...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Currently own 4, two AC Mikes a Ruby and my latest the EBT. All R/C Later RJD


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

10 at this point after having sold 2 at Diamondhead. Also 5 as upcoming projects when I retire (lots of stuff to keep me busy). 

My wife always says "but you can only run 1 at a time!" Women are too logical! 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

You can never have too many 

You can never have enough 

And it's not true, you can take them with you. At least I plan to.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mike, make them RC and run several at once.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

i've got 2 Accucraft tank engines, a Plantation and a WD Baldwin, both manual. 
A Custom built Americanized Roundhouse tank engine with R/C (thanks Mike!). 
A Regner Chaloner to run indoors on my 32mm gauge layout, manual. (thanks Jason!)(when does it ship??) 
And I'm on the build list for a DJB coal fired Robert tank engine kit, will be R/C on the throttle only. 
So, that makes 5 (so far!) 

As you can see, I prefer the smaller Tank engines, and love to double head them pulling ~15 car trains. 
Next I want to try a manual engine doubleheader with a R/C rear end pusher with about 25 cars (all that I own so far) 

Jim B. 
Colorado Springs


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I had to count on my fingers...twice! 

I think i have only 7 but my kids each have one...no Ben now has TWO! And I ordered a Fairymead and am building a "Lady Anne" coal fired with new frames and boiler...and tender etc...See it's hard to count and to stop!


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm taking the fifth amendment on this







Suffice it to say my wife tells me that we would have down-sized when we moved back to CA if it wasn't for my trains..... the good news is that she thinks they all look the same so she doesn't notice when I sneak another in. 

Robert


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm probably in the rarity in that I still just have the one - a Ruby that my son and I built from a kit, but has since undergone upgrades and improvements over time. Economics, lack of a permanent layout, and frankly, being a person who suffers from hobbyitis keeps me from delving deeper. I'm a dabbler by nature, so my tinkering is spread over different avenues. Some of the other hobbies are things that will in time run their course and get harder to do, so I've often thought when the time comes to leave those hobbies and sell off those items, I'd like to get another steamer. I have slowly been collecting parts to build a BAGRS basic project, but it hasn't been on the front burner. 

That said, I think if I end up with another steamer or two it will be the small stuff.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Voxnut, you sir are not a rarity as I too only have one locomotive, an Accucraft 4-4-0, of course I just bought it last year. I hope to get an Accucraft mogul someday to run with the 4-4-0. Then............


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got my first at this year's ECLSTS, a Roundhouse Millie.










There will most likely be a second one, but that is still some time away from now. I am saving daily, and I do want to get good and familiar with my Millie.

Best wishes,
David Meashey, S. A. #462


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Always at least one less than I "need" to complete my collection.  

Currently 5 fire-breathing dragons on the roster, 6 if you include the teapot. 

And at least 3 ideas for "I'd like to build" locos if time, money, and opportunity ever align correctly. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05 Apr 2013 06:45 PM 
More than I can generally run...









Whose fault is it that you built one you have to trailer!










And I plead the 5th on how many I have. Its more then I need to know I have


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo all MLSers,

this forum is faraway from home, so i can open the Pandoras box..
the Asters: BR 52, BR 86, JNR 9600 + 1277, Cass SRR Shay, Mike, Lion
the Accus: S12, T1, black Forney, Climax

unready kits or out of order: Regner, 9600, Glaskasten

What do you mean, should i consult a Psychiater ??

Greetings from Peter


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Jay, 
I'd rather not count - it would be embarrasing! 
Escpecially considering before 2003 I had none, except for a 1989 Mamod special. 

David.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 4, my first a Ruby bashed into a Forney, my every day work horse C16 which next winter will need a complete overhaul, an Accucraft Mason Bogie and of course my Mason Bogie scratch built based on David Fletcher's great MasterClass!. I'm getting ready for three public shows in the next 2 months, one on my RR.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread has given me reason to pause and contemplate. I have been downsizing the number and size of my locomotives due to age and my difficulty schlepping them to steam-ups. After reading what others have had to say, I must admit that I once thought more was better, but no longer (probably a hang-up from my HO days). Including my first live steamer, an Aster Old Faithful 0-4-0T pot boiler purchased in 1976, I have owned 15 live steamers. I am now down to 5, with increasing emphasis on smaller locomotives. My recent acquisition of a C-25 is the last of my big ones and it is a relative light weight compared to some. The ones in blue italics are gone. 1. [/i][/b]Aster #76 Old Faithful 0-4-0T[/i][/b]
2. [/i][/b]Mamod 0-4-0 kit with two cars plus every aftermarket accessory I could find to get it to run correctly - it never did,[/i][/b]
3. [/i][/b]Aster 2-8-2T DB 86 (selling this one ended my alcohol era)[/i][/b]
4. Roundhouse Billy 0-4-0T – R/C with William tender
5. [/i][/b]Scratch-built Midwest powered back woods logger [/i][/b]
6. [/i][/b]Roundhouse Sandy River #24 – R/C (my absolute best and most reliable runner)[/i][/b]
7. [/i][/b]Scratch-built Air Steam (Graham/Jensen powered, propeller driven)[/i][/b]
8. Scratch-built 7/8ths scale back woods logger Osmotor powered
9. Lutz Hielscher Steam Rail Trolley
10. Accucraft Mich Cal 2 cylinder Shay
11. [/i][/b]Accucraft Ruby (Americanized with tender)[/i][/b]
12. [/i][/b]Accucraft C-21[/i][/b]
13. Accucraft K-27 – R/C (my all-time favorite locomotive)
14. [/i][/b]Accucraft K-28 – R/C[/i][/b]
15. Accucraft C-25 – R/C


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I can remember early in the steam game where sharing personal information resulted in an owner having a break in and the collection stolen. Be careful as there are many bad people out there with the ease of obtaining personal data, location and opportunity. It is easy to learn the value of locomotive(s) and the market place with many ways to get a return from their sticky paws!


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles - I hear you. But what locomotives are you talking about? I didn't know you had any. 

Just sayin'


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,
I remember that it was a huge Märklin layout that was featured on a local TV station. A few days later, his house was broken into and his locomotive and antique trains were stolen. I was working for Märklin at the time. No doubt there is a danger these days with lurking nuts.


----------

